# Archer & Gilgamesh (Fate/Stay Night) vs. Akatsuki (Naruto)



## ~Shin~ (Mar 23, 2008)

Archer and Gilgamesh know each others abilities and they're working together. This is only all of the Akatsuki shown so far. 

Normal OBD conditions are set. 

If this is too much of a rape in FSN characters' favor then replace Akatsuki with CP9 and add all the Servants. 

*Note: This is Archer and Gilgamesh from the game.*


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 23, 2008)

Can we use any incarnation of them? (fate? UBW? HF?)
Either way Fates Gilgamesh should be enough alone.

Archer has superb reaction speed and can create any legendary weapon he wishes.
Gilgamesh is pretty much immortal, he can take anything he wants that exists in Mythology out of his vault including potions of youth/healing etc.
He can also fire them like a machine gun.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 23, 2008)

I haven't played Heaven's Feel so not that version. Anything from UBW and Fate are allowed. 

Archer is allowed to use his reality marble also. 

Though how do you figure that Gilgamesh can pull out "potions of youth/healing"? As far as I remember, he never did anything of that sort.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2008)

In the game he did, he is even younger than when Saber face him on the 4 war, because he took out a potion of yought out of his vault, his vault also poses all future legenday weapons, not even Archer can face Gilgamesh even with his reality marbel out. Because of his weapons are downgraded and he cant copy Euma Eushi. 

Stat wise and ability wise Archer its 1 of the weakest servants (his reality marbel more than make up for it). While Gilgamesh with Alexander the Great are the top servants in all Fate/ scenarios. But having a body make Gilgamesh target of poisons and illusions, yet still there are a lot of items on the vault that can counter Illusions and poisons, I guess without overconfidence and bloodlusted Gilgamesh take this.

Now Archer doesnt have a human body so no nervial system, which means poison and genjutsu are useless agains him.

On the other scenario I have to ask if you want to use Fate/stay night characters with those masters, or the true masters of each (rider and lancer are fairly more powerfull with their true masters). Also saber its not even at half her power when bound by Shirou... now if you are given her Avalon, theres no way to destroy or bypass Avalon defense.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 23, 2008)

Xelloss said:


> In the game he did, he is even younger than when Saber face him on the 4 war, because he took out a potion of yought out of his vault, his vault also poses all future legenday weapons,



When was this ever mentioned though? I played both UBW and Fate route and Saber never stated this (or at least as far as I remember). And it was even explained in UBW that the servants aren't part of the time axis so they don't age to begin with. 



> not even Archer can face Gilgamesh even with his reality marbel out. Because of his weapons are downgraded and he cant copy Euma Eushi.



Kinda unrelated but I disagree with this. I'm more than positive that Archer could beat Gilgamesh. Shirou was capable of fighting against Gilgamesh with his version of the reality marble. Archer is stronger than Shirou by a considerable margin (He only lost against Shirou in UBW because he wasn't concentrating against the final blow which was even confirmed by Archer). 

Also it was commented that Archer is Gilgamesh's natural enemy due to the fact that he can counter all of Gilgamesh's weapons with his own copies. Aside from Enma. (Though he could counter that with Excalibur or at least defend against it)



> On the other scenario I have to ask if you want to use Fate/stay night characters with those masters, or the true masters of each (rider and lancer are fairly more powerfull with their true masters). Also saber its not even at half her power when bound by Shirou... now if you are given her Avalon, theres no way to destroy or bypass Avalon defense.



I mean the Servants in their prime. They are not restricted in any way.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2008)

No way in hell  the author himself even state that Gilgamesh >> except for Alexander, all weapons of shirou are downgraded of Gilgamesh, Excalibur cant beat Enma. Gilgamesh great weakness its play with his food, in heaven fell he could have destroy sakura but he understimate her.

After Gilgamesh was tainted with the core of the corrupt holy grial he got a normal human body, yet this body age so he took a potion of young and inmortality if I recall correctly to avoid aging and return to be a horny little teenager.

By the way thats plot relevancy, Shirou also beat archer, and with a uber lame way beat Berserk on staynight. I swear poor berserk he needed a better fight.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 23, 2008)

He did get beat by the guy that did Saber several times though...that kind of awesome is bound to affect Shiro who, when he kills others, also lets them have a taste of that awesome...

But anyway, isn't Archer with the Reality Marble basically a reality warper, of some sort?


----------



## lambda (Mar 23, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> He did get beat by the guy that did Saber several times though...that kind of awesome is bound to affect Shiro who, when he kills others, also lets them have a taste of that awesome...
> 
> But anyway, isn't Archer with the Reality Marble basically a reality warper, of some sort?


An extremely limited reality warper, to the point whetre I don't think he should be referred as such in the dome. The term is associated with way too many heavyweight, it'll probably lead to misunderstanding.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2008)

Reality Marbel its just something that goes agains nature itself. Thats how I would put the term, lets say in this case you are creating a object of nothing, thus this violates the rules of nature, this is why its a reality marbel. Also he create a diferent dimension where he have unlimited suply or materials to make weapons (aka mana). And items are storage there.

For example tatari manifest a fear, this is a reality marbel because its something not on the scope of nature, sadly nature its somehow cheated, because if that person he is materializing exist, nature wont try to crush it.

Nature would try to destroy anything not natural. Thats why reality marbels are limited by time (the time takes to destroy them, thats can be said a mana manteinance cost, when you cant keep up with the preasure nature puts, it destroy the reality marbel). Sadly some reality marbels are made to avoid this, like nero reality marbel (soil of genesis), because his reality its inside his body, and his body its consider part of nature, so nature wont crush it.

Marbel Phantom, and Kalaeidoscope magic on the hand can be consider reality warping.


----------



## lambda (Mar 23, 2008)

I think the old Fuyukiwiki said it best





> _Reality Marble - A "reality" that overrides the true reality. It is essentially the materialization of the user's soul. Everything within the Reality Marble must follow the rules within it, though that rule is often limited. However, it can even allow people to do things that are impossible in the true reality. Whenever a Reality Marble is deployed, the true reality tries to crush it, allowing the user only a few minutes to use it. Only a few sorcerers were able to obtain this sorcery. An imitation of Magic_


 Basically, a Reality Marble is reality warping because it forcefully takes over an area of "reality", and makes it obeys the magus' rules.


----------

